# Urban foraging?



## OldFashionedMama (Jun 18, 2009)

I've heard of people doing this but not exactly sure how to get started. I mean, I see plenty of people who do NOTHING with their apple and pear trees, I know "spots" in my local dont-pick-anything-or-we'll-shoot-you metro park to find sour cherries and wild apples, among other things. I thought about maybe posting an ad in the paper or on craiglist that might say something like "Do you have fruit trees? Tired of them making a mess? I want your abandoned apples!"
Really, it is ridiculous how many abandoned apple trees there are just in my neighborhood. Whaddya think?


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

It never hurts to ask, and remember that most folks do not spray apples and fruit trees if they are not going to pick them, so you might have some cutting and picking thru to do.
I have gone with friends along roadways and picked wild asparagus before and I do know where many of the state lands are close to home and scoped them out for wild yummy stuff. right now hen of the woods is popping up here and there and Chicken of the woods is also out. I just missed the black trumpet mushrooms, many of them but no smell and they were too dry to pick.


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

Just be sure to wash anything that might have been sprayed, or that grew near a busy highway. 

I agree with Emerald, just ask. A lot of people would probably be relieved to have someone clean up all the apples (or whatever), since they're a pain when you're mowing, and they attract insects like "Yellow Jackets".


----------



## wildman800 (Oct 17, 2008)

The City of Houston, last year, started an initiative to start identifying wild edible plants within the city limits. A friend of mine was asked to be a part of this initiative.

Check out: Merriwether's Guide to Edible Wild Plants, it's in google. Also, I recommend you also keep an eye on: www.intotheborderlands.blog.com

Yes, Merriwether is a friend of mine and he is a very intelligent fellow that wise people consult with on many subjects.


----------



## nj_m715 (Oct 31, 2008)

I would go for a stream, park or wooded area before go for the roadside. The county/state might spray some nasty stuff to control weeds or bugs on the side of the road.


----------



## OldFashionedMama (Jun 18, 2009)

nj_m715 said:


> I would go for a stream, park or wooded area before go for the roadside. The county/state might spray some nasty stuff to control weeds or bugs on the side of the road.


I used to think the economic recession was all negative-Until this and surrounding counties ran out of money to mow or spray!! Spraying was so bad in my parents' county that both white and the already-rare wakerobin trillium and other delicate species were placed on watch lists. They scaled back significantly after those reports came out. My dad made signs to put in front of the house telling them not to spray, but unless we were actually home to make them go past our property they'd do it anyway. It's been a few years now since there has been any spraying at all on that road, and it is SO wonderful to see all the wild berries and medicinals like coltsfoot and mullein flourishing again.


----------



## GroovyMike (Feb 25, 2010)

No harm in asking. I've found folks hesitant to give you stuff if they think you are planning to eat it, but generous if you say that you want it for your pet goat!


----------



## GroovyMike (Feb 25, 2010)

wildman800 said:


> The City of Houston, last year, started an initiative to start identifying wild edible plants within the city limits. A friend of mine was asked to be a part of this initiative.
> 
> Check out: Merriwether's Guide to Edible Wild Plants, it's in google. Also, I recommend you also keep an eye on: www.intotheborderlands.blog.com
> 
> Yes, Merriwether is a friend of mine and he is a very intelligent fellow that wise people consult with on many subjects.


The link brings me to a page asking if I want a blog of my own (even after I registered).

but I think it is this link that we want:
http://intotheborderlands.blogspot.com/2008/06/wild-edible-plants-of-houston.html


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

nj_m715 said:


> I would go for a stream, park or wooded area before go for the roadside. The county/state might spray some nasty stuff to control weeds or bugs on the side of the road.


Just for clarification, I only pick asparagus on roadsides that I know have not been sprayed-I do live in a more rural area tho and not quite urban. And they have to put out the spraying schedule around here and most of our roads are not sprayed any longer due to public out cry and they are back to the big mower. it pays to do research before wild harvesting.
I also forgot that wild elderberries will be coming up ripe soon. And even if you're not keen on eating crab apples they can be used to make pectin for next years early summer fruits for jam.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

JUST got done picking TEN BUSHELS of pears from ONE tree


----------



## bstickler92 (Apr 15, 2010)

The_Blob said:


> JUST got done picking TEN BUSHELS of pears from ONE tree


wow, when my family moved in to our house ten years ago, there was a big pear tree in the back yard but something was wrong with it and it died. i really wish it could've produced some fruit but we had to cut it down before it fell. digging that stump out by hand kinda sucked though


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

bstickler92 said:


> digging that stump out by hand kinda sucked though


That's what they make stump grinders for; 15-30 minutes and the stump is gone.  
I just had to say that since I have one.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

UncleJoe said:


> That's what they make stump grinders for; 15-30 minutes and the stump is gone.
> I just had to say that since I have one.


Hey... I need one of those... stump grinders that is ....


----------



## bstickler92 (Apr 15, 2010)

UncleJoe said:


> That's what they make stump grinders for; 15-30 minutes and the stump is gone.
> I just had to say that since I have one.


considering i was less than ten minutes north of you, i should've been on here a long time ago!


----------



## Clarice (Aug 19, 2010)

I abhor waste. Just ask the worst they can do is say no. There is a pear tree across the road from me loaded with pears. The owner won't let us pick and does not use them himself. What a waste.


----------



## nj_m715 (Oct 31, 2008)

sneak over at 2 am. 
Seriously, offer to help with a small chore or hook him up with a case of beer. He might change his mind if he gets a little something in return. Or he might be worried you will fall out of the tree and sueing him. I know Arkansas is probably more laid back than NJ, but no one wants to go out on a limb to do a favor and end up in court. We live in a changing world.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

Clarice said:


> I abhor waste. Just ask the worst they can do is say no. There is a pear tree across the road from me loaded with pears. The owner won't let us pick and does not use them himself. What a waste.


have the *same* problem here with a few 'odd ducks', it's truly an alien mind-set to me...

that being said, I looked on CraigsList in the 'free' section and found plenty of people with walnuts for free for people to 'pick up'

still a lot of lazy people out there who won't even pick up some tasty tasty walnuts... i am one of them, i took my lawn sweeper! :2thumb:


----------



## EX121 (Aug 19, 2010)

*Gleaners*

Check with your local food banks to see if they have a gleaners group. Here we have several church groups & etc that go around and get the fruit from urban trees. They also pick from orchards after the orchard has been commercially picked, and share what they gather.
Also ask around at any local Senior Centers, many of the floks there would be happy for some help.


----------



## PS360 (Sep 10, 2010)

Just keep your eyes pealed for fruits and nuts, and don’t hesitate to ask people if you can pick there fruit, offer to give them something else like garden vegetables.

I’ve found lots of apple trees along freeways, and there are some pear trees in a couple of parks by me, and there are ornamental plums allover, and blackberries by a cell phone tower. 

You just need to watch out for sprayed plants.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

JUST traded about a 1/2 bushel of apples for "as many pears as I could pick", I stopped at 2 bushels because that's all I had with me

going to be doing peaches and pawpaws(sp?) tomorrow :2thumb:


----------



## bstickler92 (Apr 15, 2010)

PS360 said:


> Just keep your eyes pealed for fruits and nuts


i actually have been looking at the trees more and more when i am walking now. i was walking to the kroger with some friends and less than a quarter mile away from my res hall there's a really tall apple tree next to a little road that goes behind the shopping center. it pays to be looking


----------



## 101airborne (Jan 29, 2010)

nj_m715 said:


> I would go for a stream, park or wooded area before go for the roadside. The county/state might spray some nasty stuff to control weeds or bugs on the side of the road.


Not to mention the residue of spraying the roads in the winter for ice that will have soaked into the ground and plant roots.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

oldsoldier said:


> Not to mention the residue of spraying the roads in the winter for ice that will have soaked into the ground and plant roots.


I understand being wary of pesticides, but WTF are they spraying on the roads in your neck of the woods for ice   :gaah: 
all they use here is brine


----------



## 101airborne (Jan 29, 2010)

The_Blob said:


> I understand being wary of pesticides, but WTF are they spraying on the roads in your neck of the woods for ice   :gaah:
> all they use here is brine


Sodium chloride for one, as well as an oil mix on gravel roads to keep dust down


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

They use all kinds of nasty de-icers on the roads here in the winter. Mostly in the towns.

I think if I were foraging along a road or highway I'd look for a lightly traveled one. I don't know if there's a negative impact on plants from exhaust fumes along a heavily traveled highway/street/road.


----------



## 101airborne (Jan 29, 2010)

gypsysue said:


> They use all kinds of nasty de-icers on the roads here in the winter. Mostly in the towns.
> 
> I think if I were foraging along a road or highway I'd look for a lightly traveled one. I don't know if there's a negative impact on plants from exhaust fumes along a heavily traveled highway/street/road.


Yes carbon manoxide does have adverse effects on plants along the highways. Remember reading an article on it but can't remember how profound the effect was/is. It's a shame too, because most any road you choose to drive here have thousands of chickory plants in bloom along them right now.


----------



## PS360 (Sep 10, 2010)

Now that gasoline is unleaded IMO any fruits you forage for that are by a road are way better than buying non-organic produce they spray the heck out of all of it.


----------

